# Service with solar and generator help



## kbe (Aug 11, 2009)

Small 2 man ec looking for some advice hoping somebody on here has done something similar.

I am trying to figure out the best way to do this service or services

there is a main house and a guest house. They want separate meters for each but could both be on guest house or on each house.

Main house 200 amp with generator back up and solar net metering but solar arrays are on the guest house.

Guest house 100 amp.

Can't seem to get my head around this and any pointers in the right direction would be greatly appreciated, 

60 amp solar back feed , so i would think everything on main house needs a 225 amp rating . Also going for leed gold certification.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Well you can't sub feed the guest house from the main house and have the solar meter at the guest house. Around here the meter is bidirectional, solar needs to back feed right into it. Weather it's at the guest house or elsewhere. 

How does your poco require the connection?


----------

